# Galvanized Sheet Metal, Will This Work?



## Irrenarzt (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, new to the site. Thanks for having me. I'm actually not a painter per se as I work in electroplating, which is a coating so I figure it's pretty close. Hope y'all don't mind the cross pollination, so to say.

I'm working on a project where I have to paint a bunch of walk in cooler panels. They are not in the best condition as they were used by a food bank for quite some time. They are going into another walk in cooler so they will be exposed to refrigerated moist air. I've sanded them, scrubbed them with a TSP solution, power wash rinsed with well water then sprayed them with a dilute phosphoric acid solution, let that sit for awhile and then rinsed and dried them. 

I have on hand 5 gallons of Zinsser Bulls Eye 1-2-3 primer and 5 gallons of Henry 587 Elastomeric white roofing paint. Can I get away with this combo for this application?

Thanks in advance for the advice. I talked to a friend of mine who is a pro painter and he said just roll the Henry 587 on without a primer but that sounds negligent to me. Any advice is appreciated. I'd be willing to go with a whole other combination if I have to but since I have this in stock, why not ask?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I think the primer is ok, but exterior elastomeric on top sounds odd, especially as this is being used in a refrigerated cooler. Exterior paints (not sure about that stuff) often contain mildecides and other nasty chemicals which off gas for quite a while. As a rule, I don't use exterior paints inside, even when I have an extra 5 gallons of it kicking around. 

Maybe look at an interior product in a higher gloss, which can stand low, moist temps... maybe a bathroom paint? Zinsser PermaWhite won't break the bank....


----------



## Irrenarzt (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks KD. I appreciate your insight. 

My logic did not take into account additional outgassing but it seems like something to consider. I figured since the elastomeric is used often in roofing, there must be some application of it to flashings etc, which are usually galvanized. Also roofs endure both high and low temperatures, depending on the climate.

I don't mind paying for an additional paint, if it the better choice for this application.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

No prob! Are they being painted just to "clean them up?" It sounds like you did a really thorough job cleaning them...I'm not sure if I have seen painted walk ins before....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not a fan of 123, as I think there are better bonding primers out there. At the very least I'd do a small test on a corner first and see if it all bonds properly.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I wouldn't trust 123 either.

Look into this. http://ximbonder.com/


----------



## Irrenarzt (Jul 8, 2013)

Bender said:


> I wouldn't trust 123 either.
> 
> Look into this. http://ximbonder.com/


Thanks for the suggestion. I'm in New Mexico, and it doesn't look like it's available here.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

123 is not an awesome primer, but its ok. If the budget allows, Zinsser Bondz or BM/Insulx Stix are good bonding primers. Most companies make bonding primers. 
You probably know this, but stick to acrylic primers for galvinized metal.


----------



## Irrenarzt (Jul 8, 2013)

The space to be primed/painted is roughly 11' x 6' x 7' so I doubt it'll take much more than a gallon each of the primer and paint. Looks like I can get the Insulx Stix here, and Zinnser is probably available via the Home Depot.

As for paint, I wanted to go with a white paint, gloss would be OK. I just want an easy to clean surface that will hold up and not peel. I wouldn't be opposed to an epoxy type of paint as I imagine this would hold up well. Suggestions?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Skip primer and go with the elasto. I prefer SW Uniflex hands down. Prime for rust inhabition but that's not the issue. UNIFLEX will hold like white on rice. (White rice thatis  )


----------



## PaintNerd (Aug 15, 2013)

The best option in cold service with the possibility of direct/incidental food contact would be to skip the acrylics all together and use a polyamide epoxy coating. This is perform well on the galv as well as withstand heavy cleaning while protecting the surface from further corrosion.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

i would check the local health dept rules first.... we've done food banks and the local hp is crazy ... it has to pass they reg


----------



## GneissGuy (Aug 21, 2013)

You will absolutely want to use some type of food safe product that contains very little, if any, VOCs. I know of several products that work, but I would suggest visiting a local professional paint store and let them know what you are looking for. There are one component 0 VOC epoxies out there that would probably work very nicely.

When you do this project is will be important to do it right the first time bc killing the service on those walk in coolers will not be an option if the paint starts to blister,flake,peel off the walls.


----------



## BMBronxrep (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello, I knew I'm extremely late for a suggestion. Hopefully you went with a freezer friendly paint. There is one called Freezer Coat by Insulux. Any BM store is able to get it. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------

